# Tare:"Milinkovic Savic? Se arriva un'offerta che ci accontenta...".



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

*Tare:"Milinkovic Savic? Se arriva un'offerta che ci accontenta...".*

Igli Tare, DS della Lazio, sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic:"Non lo abbiamo mai messo sul mercato. Ma se arriverà un'offerta che sarà in grado di accontentare noi e il giocatore, allora la prenderemo in considerazione. In caso contrario, lui sarà felice di continuare con la Lazio. Saremo felice di avere uno dei più forti al mondo ancora qui con noi".


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Igli Tare, DS della Lazio, sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic:"Non lo abbiamo mai messo sul mercato. Ma se arriverà un'offerta che sarà in grado di accontentare noi e il giocatore, allora la prenderemo in considerazione. In caso contrario, lui sarà felice di continuare con la Lazio. Saremo felice di avere uno dei più forti al mondo ancora qui con noi".



Trattare con Lotito, specie a fine mercato, per un giocatore come Savic, è follia...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Igli Tare, DS della Lazio, sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic:"Non lo abbiamo mai messo sul mercato. Ma se arriverà un'offerta che sarà in grado di accontentare noi e il giocatore, allora la prenderemo in considerazione. In caso contrario, lui sarà felice di continuare con la Lazio. Saremo felice di avere uno dei più forti al mondo ancora qui con noi".


è l'unico che ci darebbe la quasi totale certezza della Champions...non xkè sia il più forte al mondo per carità...ma xkè è dominante...come diceva qualcuno è l'Ibra del centrocampo...bisogna provarci ad ogni costo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Agosto 2018)

Dai che ci scappa il colpaccio...


----------



## Kaketto (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Igli Tare, DS della Lazio, sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic:"Non lo abbiamo mai messo sul mercato. Ma se arriverà un'offerta che sarà in grado di accontentare noi e il giocatore, allora la prenderemo in considerazione. In caso contrario, lui sarà felice di continuare con la Lazio. Saremo felice di avere uno dei più forti al mondo ancora qui con noi".



Io sono quasi sicuro che sarà lui il prossimo acquisto. Ci aiuterà Raiola. Chiudo gli occhi e vedo in uscita Jack e Rodriguez. Magari da settimana prossima


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2018)

secondo me l'offerta di leo è gia sul tavolo di lotito  ovviamente lotito attende nella speranza che si crei un'asta


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Io sono quasi sicuro che sarà lui il prossimo acquisto. Ci aiuterà Raiola. Chiudo gli occhi e vedo in uscita Jack e Rodriguez. Magari da settimana prossima



Che c'entra Raiola??


----------



## juventino (3 Agosto 2018)

Alla fine resterà alla Lazio un’altra stagione.


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Agosto 2018)

Non è utopia.
É un sogno di mezza estate da accarezzare dolcemente.
Se è vero che Elliott ha messo un budget di mercato e se è vero che con higuain l abbiamo intaccato molto poco e se è vero che la Lazio è interessata ad un paio di giocatori, magari i sogni potrebbero diventare realtà..


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2018)

Viene da noi.
80 mln + Jack + Borini + bonus legati alla qual. in Champions.


----------



## koti (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Igli Tare, DS della Lazio, sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic:"Non lo abbiamo mai messo sul mercato. Ma se arriverà un'offerta che sarà in grado di accontentare noi e il giocatore, allora la prenderemo in considerazione. In caso contrario, lui sarà felice di continuare con la Lazio. Saremo felice di avere uno dei più forti al mondo ancora qui con noi".



Per noi può essere ""fattibile"" solo vendendo Donnarumma, in quanto ci libereremmo di un ingaggio pesantissimo + enorme plusvalenza.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Viene da noi.
> 80 mln + Jack + Borini + bonus legati alla qual. in Champions.



Ieri avevo letto su cittaceleste che Mendes aveva proposto a Tare A. Silva.


----------



## nabucco (3 Agosto 2018)

*Sportface.it (Valerio Carriero)
Secondo quanto raccolto dalla redazione di Sportface Leonardo, dopo aver portato Higuain e Caldara al Milan, è a caccia di un big per il centrocampo. Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è l’oggetto del desiderio. Due le opzioni di trasferimento:
1) 40 milioni subito e 80 con diritto di riscatto tra uno o due anni; 
2) 30 milioni più il cartellino di Bonaventura, precludendo il diritto di riscatto virando verso l’obbligo.
La prima via resta la più percorribile. 

La Juve risulta favorita al trasferimento. L'eventuale arrivo del serbo potrebbe essere seguito dalla cessione di Pjanic.*


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> *Sportface.it (Valerio Carriero)
> Secondo quanto raccolto dalla redazione di Sportface Leonardo, dopo aver portato Higuain e Caldara al Milan, è a caccia di un big per il centrocampo. Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è l’oggetto del desiderio. Due le opzioni di trasferimento:
> 1) 40 milioni subito e 80 con diritto di riscatto tra uno o due anni;
> 2) 30 milioni più il cartellino di Bonaventura, precludendo il diritto di riscatto virando verso l’obbligo.
> ...



Magari


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> *Sportface.it (Valerio Carriero)
> Secondo quanto raccolto dalla redazione di Sportface Leonardo, dopo aver portato Higuain e Caldara al Milan, è a caccia di un big per il centrocampo. Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è l’oggetto del desiderio. Due le opzioni di trasferimento:
> 1) 40 milioni subito e 80 con diritto di riscatto tra uno o due anni;
> 2) 30 milioni più il cartellino di Bonaventura, precludendo il diritto di riscatto virando verso l’obbligo.
> ...


Le voci aumentano cmq


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Per noi può essere ""fattibile"" solo vendendo Donnarumma, in quanto ci libereremmo di un ingaggio pesantissimo + enorme plusvalenza.



La gatta da pelare Donnarumma Reina va risolta entro 10 giorni.
Non esiste al mondo pagare due portieri quanto un top player, il primo deve andarsene, lo liberiamo e ci guadagna Raiola, poi non so come sia messo il Psg ma glielo cederei a loro senza problemi, anche 45 vanno bene.
Cessione di Jack minimo 18 mln, plusvalenza secca, a quel punto il budget ci sarebbe pure contando che ci saranno altre cessioni + Silva da utilizzare come pedina di scambio..
Per me è fattibile, Leonardo deve capire che Donnarumma e Jack non essendo titolari dovranno essere ceduti, Psg, Leverkuse, BVB, vanno bene tutte l'importante è aprirsi la strada.


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> *Sportface.it (Valerio Carriero)
> Secondo quanto raccolto dalla redazione di Sportface Leonardo, dopo aver portato Higuain e Caldara al Milan, è a caccia di un big per il centrocampo. Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è l’oggetto del desiderio. Due le opzioni di trasferimento:
> 1) 40 milioni subito e 80 con diritto di riscatto tra uno o due anni;
> 2) 30 milioni più il cartellino di Bonaventura, precludendo il diritto di riscatto virando verso l’obbligo.
> ...



120 milioni? 

È chiaro che non possiamo permettercelo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> *Sportface.it (Valerio Carriero)
> Secondo quanto raccolto dalla redazione di Sportface Leonardo, dopo aver portato Higuain e Caldara al Milan, è a caccia di un big per il centrocampo. Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è l’oggetto del desiderio. Due le opzioni di trasferimento:
> 1) 40 milioni subito e 80 con diritto di riscatto tra uno o due anni;
> 2) 30 milioni più il cartellino di Bonaventura, precludendo il diritto di riscatto virando verso l’obbligo.
> ...



Immagino siano per il prestito, altrimenti sarebbe ridicola.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> 120 milioni?
> 
> È chiaro che non possiamo permettercelo



Cessioni,contropartite e pagamento dilazionato. Fattibile


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> 120 milioni?
> 
> È chiaro che non possiamo permettercelo



Ma ovviamente. E' chiaramente una boutade...


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Immagino siano per il prestito, altrimenti sarebbe ridicola.



Si è scritto


----------



## bmb (3 Agosto 2018)

Non succederà, ma praticamente avremmo la squadra pronta per almeno 3 stagioni, e nelle prossime sessioni di mercato ci sarebbe solo da puntellare con qualche ricambio/ritocco di classe over 30.


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> 120 milioni?
> 
> È chiaro che non possiamo permettercelo




Ne abbiamo spesi 230 inesistenti... li abbiamo 120 dopo aver speso solo 18 mln?
Tra l'altro senza fare cessioni o plusvalenze e con alcuni dei nostri plusvalenze per almeno 70 mln le fai (mi tengo basso senza contare quelle più leggere).


----------



## PheelMD (3 Agosto 2018)

Per me è impossibile e ci stiamo facendo del male. 
Ma, se per caso ci fosse anche solo una possibilità, sarebbe da fare immediatamente.


----------



## sunburn (3 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non è utopia.
> É un sogno di mezza estate da accarezzare dolcemente.
> Se è vero che Elliott ha messo un budget di mercato e se è vero che con higuain l abbiamo intaccato molto poco e se è vero che la Lazio è interessata ad un paio di giocatori, magari i sogni potrebbero diventare realtà..



Il problema dei nostri sono gli stipendi. Non ce lo vedo Lotito a dare 2,5 milioni netti a Borini.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema dei nostri sono gli stipendi. Non ce lo vedo Lotito a dare 2,5 milioni netti a Borini.


eh ma non può manco tenere uno come milinkovic a 1,5 di stipendio...a meno che il serbo non sia rinco e allora vabbè


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2018)

Lotito non può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. 
Stabilisce un prezzo di mercato superiore ai 100 milioni per Milinkovic-Savic? Allora che gli dia un ingaggio proporzionato a quel valore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema dei nostri sono gli stipendi. Non ce lo vedo Lotito a dare 2,5 milioni netti a Borini.



paga 2,5 a nani per scaldare la panchina, cmq si puo sempre aumentare di uno due anni il contratto e spalmare, lo stipendio di borini è fattibile per la lazio


----------



## odasensei (3 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> *Sportface.it (Valerio Carriero)
> Secondo quanto raccolto dalla redazione di Sportface Leonardo, dopo aver portato Higuain e Caldara al Milan, è a caccia di un big per il centrocampo. Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è l’oggetto del desiderio. Due le opzioni di trasferimento:
> 1) 40 milioni subito e 80 con diritto di riscatto tra uno o due anni;
> 2) 30 milioni più il cartellino di Bonaventura, precludendo il diritto di riscatto virando verso l’obbligo.
> ...



Lotito in prestito al massimo ti da la penna
Forse


----------



## sunburn (3 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> eh ma non può manco tenere uno come milinkovic a 1,5 di stipendio...a meno che il serbo non sia rinco e allora vabbè



Il problema è che il contratto gli scade nel 2022. Se restasse, dovrebbero per forza trovare un accordo.

Io su di lui sono indeciso. L'ultima stagione è stato devastante, nelle precedenti due abbastanza anonimo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il contratto gli scade nel 2022. Se restasse, dovrebbero per forza trovare un accordo.
> 
> Io su di lui sono indeciso. L'ultima stagione è stato devastante, nelle precedenti due abbastanza anonimo.



Ha 23 anni. Stagioni anonime in serie A per uno che aveva 21/22 anni..


----------



## juventino (3 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> *Sportface.it (Valerio Carriero)
> Secondo quanto raccolto dalla redazione di Sportface Leonardo, dopo aver portato Higuain e Caldara al Milan, è a caccia di un big per il centrocampo. Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è l’oggetto del desiderio. Due le opzioni di trasferimento:
> 1) 40 milioni subito e 80 con diritto di riscatto tra uno o due anni;
> 2) 30 milioni più il cartellino di Bonaventura, precludendo il diritto di riscatto virando verso l’obbligo.
> ...



Se Lotito si accontentasse di simili condizioni lo avrebbe già preso qualcuno da almeno un mese.


----------



## sunburn (3 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ha 23 anni. Stagioni anonime in serie A per uno che aveva 21/22 anni..


Appunto. Mi lascia perplesso spendere tutti quei soldi per uno che ha fatto una stagione.


----------

